# Old tech combined with new tech....



## Gary W. (May 20, 2014)

Hey all,

I was wondering.... I have an old Canon 300EZ flash and the PocketWizard FlexTT5/MiniTT1 triggers. Would it be safe to use the old flash with the PW's? Is there a voltage issue that I should be concerned about? Thanks in advance for any advice and help!!

Gary W.


----------



## Gary W. (May 21, 2014)

Hey all,

I guess the flash is the wrong type of TTL... A-TTL from film days, not really compatible with digital. :-( Oh, well, won't be using that one.

Gary W.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 21, 2014)

The voltage is safe, you are right in that the EZ is A-TTL, but that shouldn't stop you using the flash in manual on the PW's. You are not going to get ETTL, but you should get remote power control via an AC3.


----------



## Gary W. (May 22, 2014)

Hey all,

Thanks for the info! I was planning on using it as a fill/hair light. The voltage did concern me, but now i feel a little better! Thanks again!!

Gary W.


----------

